# Westside VW



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Who's going?

Sept 27th 2009

Myself, Elite car care and Dodo Juice will be in force :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Erm, no we won't. But Alex at Elite will have some Dodo for sale


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Heres the site:

http://www.westsidevw.co.uk/show.htm


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> Erm, no we won't. But Alex at Elite will have some Dodo for sale


Gutted i thought you were going mate.


----------



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

wont be attending this one, maybe players but not 100% !


----------

